# Taiwanese helper?



## Cunning (May 2, 2013)

Hi. We just arrived in HK and were wondring about the possibility of hiring a taiwanese helper, or other non-mainland native-level mandarin speaker. Anyone got any suggestions about where to look, or if it's even possible?
Cheers.


----------

